# Trade



## mrolland5500

Man I tell you it's been a trying few days q great aunt fell and broke her hip had tip go get her against her will add bring her back here too Ga so my wife and I can care for her and it's been a struggle to try and convince a 90 something old set in her ways ... the bright spot in all this was a trade with @Olecharlie this guy here is dangerous so I've been preoccupied trying to make repairs to my I thought fortified mailbox and refilling the crater that was left #HELLYEAH









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Welcome back brother....let me know if I can help FWIW...and oh yeah...watch out for Sharkey....

Sent from Nathans' Stash...got my leg caught in the lance arrow container...


----------



## Cigary

Some really good cigars there....that's the definition of "assortment"...a grab-bag of goodies. 

Kudos to you helping your Aunt which I know can be a challenge ....BTDT. Growing older is about not having to give up independence.....even at my age I hate knowing I have to give up doing things I've done all my life. Putting up the lights on a 20 foot Christmas Tree....changing lights in a chandelier that is 20 feet up....etc. I know I should let somebody else do it instead of doing it myself and falling off the ladder and breaking my tailbone.....opened up my leg to 15 stitches in the process but by Gosh I don't like admitting that there are things I shouldn't do so I take risks and often regret it....that's why they make pain meds.


----------



## mrolland5500

Hickorynut said:


> Welcome back brother....let me know if I can help FWIW...and oh yeah...watch out for Sharkey....
> 
> Sent from Nathans' Stash...got my leg caught in the lance arrow container...


Thanks bro  glad to be back yeah I see I've got to watch my six

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Cigary said:


> Some really good cigars there....that's the definition of "assortment"...a grab-bag of goodies.
> 
> Kudos to you helping your Aunt which I know can be a challenge ....BTDT. Growing older is about not having to give up independence.....even at my age I hate knowing I have to give up doing things I've done all my life. Putting up the lights on a 20 foot Christmas Tree....changing lights in a chandelier that is 20 feet up....etc. I know I should let somebody else do it instead of doing it myself and falling off the ladder and breaking my tailbone.....opened up my leg to 15 stitches in the process but by Gosh I don't like admitting that there are things I shouldn't do so I take risks and often regret it....that's why they make pain meds.


Bro stay of the ladders WTH we want you around here a long time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Nice beat down!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cigary

mrolland5500 said:


> Bro stay of the ladders WTH we want you around here a long time
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank ya my friend.....I feel the expiration date calling but I'll fight it for as long as I can.:vs_mad:


----------



## Matt_21

BOOM!
#HELLYEAH
Nice selection.


----------



## poppajon75

Great selections!

Sent from Joe's couch. Had to get more cigars.


----------



## Kidvegas

Sweet


Sent from my no longer packed living room!


----------



## LeatherNeck

Mario, if part of his trade to you included an OX Lost City, I'd hate to see what you hit him with. 
Fantastic smokes right there!


----------



## BigPuffer

Cigary said:


> Thank ya my friend.....I feel the expiration date calling but I'll fight it for as long as I can.


That's why god gave you coffee and tea to go with your cigars. Load up on those antioxidants!


----------

